# compare bows



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Iam lookin at a pse and a fred bear generation 2 bows whats your opinion? cant think of the pse name for the life of me


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Are they recurves or compounds ? .....Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's tough for me to make a good comparison, as I've never shot either one, but maybe a few comments. PSE has a somewhat better reputation in the last 15 years, though I think the Bear bows these days are of just as good of quality. One negative thing I've heard about Bear lately is that they've recently been bought by another company. I can't remember the company's name, but from what I've heard, their customer service leaves A LOT to be desired. Always something to think about when buying a new bow. Make sure you pick a brand that will stand behind their products. And, as always, make sure whatever you pick fits you well.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Compound bows. 
Any advice on extras or best way to sight these bows in.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's so many accesories out there today, it's tough to recommend anything in particular. The very best advice I could give you would be to go to a reputable pro shop and have them help you set it up. Most of the better ones will have a range where you can shoot and they'll help you get everything ready to go. They're not too tough to set up, but having someone experienced will be a huge help, plus they have all the tools that will be needed.


----------

